
Show HN: DeepRadio lets you search and clip radio snippets - bgamido
http://deepradio.radiocut.fm/
======
milenaarmada
RadioCut is a platform where you can listen to past and present radio shows
and you can cut and share radio segments you enjoy with your friends. We think
this is the new way to listen to radio: on-demand and social.

Imagine a Spotify for radio. Imagine giving listeners the power to select
their favorite moments and making them viral hits online.

That is RadioCut

We launch the site on October 2013 in Argentina. Since then, we have a 12%
monthly growth. Today we are the third site where people listen to radio
online. We have more than a million sessions per month.

But the most important thing is that these users make 12 thousands cuts per
month and this quantity also is growing. They are not passive listeners. They
listen to, rewind, forward, cut and share bit-sized audios with their friends.

------
bgamido
Hi HN! I am head of business at Deepgram (YC W16) and I'd like share a new
project that we've been working on with RadioCut: a startup that allows users
to clip radio snippets.

Our project is called DeepRadio
([http://deepradio.radiocut.fm/](http://deepradio.radiocut.fm/)) which allows
users allows users to search for keywords and phrases in a number of past
radio broadcasts.

For example, a user can search radio broadcasts for mentions of 'FBI' and the
app would take the user to clips where the words were spoken.

I would love to get your feedback on how to make this more useful. Thanks!

